# 그 짝은



## Hyperpolyglot

I was watching a movie in Korean wirh Korean subtitle where a man tells a woman his name then he says 그 짝은? supposedly means "and yours?" asking the woman what her name is, but I can't find what 짝 means though I know 그 means that and 은 is a topic marking particle


----------



## boomluck

I guess the subtitle has a typo.
I think it is supposed to be "그 쪽은?"

쪽 here means 'side' or 'direction'. 
My name is 'blah', and what is it in your side?

By the way, 짝 can mean 'partner', 'couple', or 'the one next to the other'. When clapping, English people uses 'clap' as describing the sound, '짝' is used multiple times in Korean, '짝짝짝짝'.


----------



## boomluck

I was watching a movie called 택시운전사, and I was reminded of this thread because this movie had the expression 짝.

In this movie, 짝 was used as a dialect that is especially being used in southern west part(전라도) of Korea. When 전라도 people speak, they tend to pronounce 쪽 as 짝. The meaning is the same as 쪽 I described earlier. 

Maybe the subtitle in the movie you were watching did not have typo, but was written as it sounded. 

I hope this information gives you another perspective of understanding.


----------



## Hyperpolyglot

thanks for the repost,  the way I hear it in the movie, he really did say something that sounds like 짝 rather than 쪽, that movie is 해무, maybe you've seen it, it was the scene in the engine room where the guy tells the girl his name and then ask her what her name is with 그 짝은


----------



## jun lee

I can understand what you wonder about. I think you are good listener that's what makes you confuse. In this movie, Park yu cheon has been starred as a soldier who was born and raised in Yeo-su: the city of southern west part in Korea. so as Mr. Boomluck have explained above, He has dialect behavior naturally.


----------



## Hyperpolyglot

I am not sure if watching this movie is a good way to learn Korean, the thing I do is that I watch Haemoo with 2 subtitles, English on top and Korean on the bottom, all the words they pronounced matches the Korean subtitle but a lot of the words I can't find in the dictionary such as Naver, for example, the word 잽히다, I can't find in the Naver dictionary or any other Korean dictionaries, then I google and researched that it is the Southwestern dialect of saying 잡히다 "to get caught", they pronounced it as 잽히다, so this movie is mainly spoken in 사투리 that I should avoid right? I should learn the official Korean based in Seoul maybe rather than the dialect?


----------



## mink-shin

boomluck said:


> In this movie, 짝 was used as a dialect that is especially being used in southern west part(전라도) of Korea. When 전라도 people speak, they tend to pronounce 쪽 as 짝. The meaning is the same as 쪽 I described earlier.




By the way, my parents and I(we all are Busan people), sometimes use "짝" instead of "쪽".
_
Please note that calling someone who is neither intimate nor close, "짝" instead of "쪽" could sound rude to some people especially to people not using that word.  And I believe it could make someone(even if he is very familiar with using "짝" instead of "쪽") annoyed if you called him "짝". In this regard, I understand why you're not sure if it's a good way to learn Korean watching such movies but believe it can be either good or bad. It depends on why you're learning Korean, I think. If it's just to live in Korea, I think it's not bad watching such movies to learn Korean. Probably many people living with you would think you're cute using dialect._


----------



## boomluck

There are some foreigners who learned dialect first, and some of them appear on Korean TV shows because Koreans think they are hilarious. 

In learning a language, I think there is no correct way. Every way of learning has respective pros and cons, I believe. It's your choice.  But I recommend the one that better suits your style.


----------

